# me again lol



## paul stephen (Aug 25, 2014)

was wondering wat you nguys use to make a mesh charcoal box thanks


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 25, 2014)

Expanded metal , like has a lot of little diamond shaped holes in it ; used in construction. I would guess 1/8" would be adequate.

Later . . .


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello.  I think you have a chargrill offset smoker.  Maybe I am wrong.  I would use the existing charcoal grate as a template and build, have built a grate from 12mm concrete reinforcing steel.  It's cheap and will last longer than the smoker.  Rotate it every smoke as believe it or not the heat will warp 12mm.  If you want a basket the expanded metal is the way to go.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## paul stephen (Aug 26, 2014)

thanks again guys its for a basket for my offset smoker it will make things easier


----------



## paul stephen (Aug 26, 2014)

just looking see were can get it in northwest uk


----------



## paul stephen (Aug 26, 2014)

just looking see were can get it in northwest uk


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello Paul.  Check E-Bay.  May folks on there will sell you just about what you need delivered to your door.  No need to buy a whole sheet.

Danny


----------



## paul stephen (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks danny already checked no luck lol


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 27, 2014)

WHAT!!  YOU CAN'T FIND IT ON E-BAY??  Well it doesn't exist!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I am sure you can find a metal merchant in your area but it may not be cheap.  Wish I had other ideas.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 27, 2014)

Deleted


----------

